# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF Box updates, 06.10.2017 26 days free access remaining.

## mohamed73

Hello,
Please download newest set of RIFF repair DLL-s with ISP functionality:  Huawei P6-U06Megafon Login2 MT3ASamsung A300F (updated DLL with schematcis)Samsung G7102Samsung I9060ISamsung I9082 
Switch to Box Service TAB, click "Check for Updates".  *Remember that all RIFF v1 users have free access valid by 31.10.2017.* 
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________ *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]: 299-912-089  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]: 1634811353*

----------

